

The Many Worlds of Hugh Everett - anirudh
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=hugh-everett-biography

======
timcederman
His son did a pretty great documentary on him, and happens to make some pretty
fantastic music too.

------
jrandom
I've never like the Multiple Worlds interpretation -- each bifurcation splits
the entire universe and there are a stupendous number of bifurcations every
nanosecond, resulting in a ridiculous number of universes made of energy and
matter (which is also energy).

So... _where does all that extra energy come from_?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to a single page version:

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=hugh-
everet...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=hugh-everett-
biography&print=true)

~~~
rms
Which annoyingly only works with the proper referrer.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Bother.

Oh well, I tried. Sorry.

------
lisper
[http://rondam.blogspot.com/2009/04/on-shadow-photons-and-
rea...](http://rondam.blogspot.com/2009/04/on-shadow-photons-and-real-
unicorns.html)

------
danbmil99
keep in mind, world lines merge too

~~~
lisper
Really? How?

~~~
cousin_it
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elitzur-Vaidman_bomb-tester>

~~~
lisper
Sorry, I don't see any world lines merging there. Can you elaborate?

~~~
cousin_it
No. On sober thought I can't even understand what it would mean for world
lines to merge. Sorry.

~~~
lisper
No worries. It actually _is_ possible in principle for world lines to merge
because all quantum interactions are in principle reversible. But the odds are
so small as to be effectively indistinguishable from zero.

